# Dressage instructors N. Ayrshire



## alainax (26 May 2014)

Hi 

Can anyone recommend a good dressage instructor who covers this area? One who will travel to your yard?

I was having fab lessons with Katie Barr, however I moved out of the area and its just a but too far for us to travel for regular lessons now, although I do hope to travel over there from time to time 

We are not far from Morris equestrian centre/rowallen, however as I am hoping to have regular lessons it would be best if I could find someone who comes to me. 

I know there are a few nice general riding instructors around who do a bit of everything, but I am really looking for one who is dressage focused. 

Also about 45 mins from Glasgow if that helps. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## alainax (27 May 2014)

Bump


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (27 May 2014)

alainax said:



			Bump 

Click to expand...

Not sure if you have tried Debbie Rodwell BHSII
www.tandleviewstables.com
she travels locally ,  does quite a lot of showing and schooling, very pleased with her communicaton skills too.


----------



## alainax (27 May 2014)

MrsD123 said:



			Not sure if you have tried Debbie Rodwell BHSII
www.tandleviewstables.com
she travels locally ,  does quite a lot of showing and schooling, very pleased with her communicaton skills too.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I have sent her an email


----------



## Chocy (30 May 2014)

Ailsa Gilchrist- really really good. Teaches all over the area does a lot of riding club stuff. I've put a few friends on to her as well & they all like her.
Linda Barnes- no personal experience but have seen her teach at a yard I was at she talked sense! & know people rate her


----------



## Chocy (30 May 2014)

Ailsa Gilchrist- really really good. Teaches all over the area does a lot of riding club stuff. I've put a few friends on to her as well & they all like her.
Linda Barnes- no personal experience but have seen her teach at a yard I was at she talked sense! & know people rate her


----------



## Chocy (30 May 2014)

Ailsa Gilchrist- really really good. Teaches all over the area does a lot of riding club stuff. I've put a few friends on to her as well & they all like her.
Linda Barnes- no personal experience but have seen her teach at a yard I was at she talked sense! & know people rate her


----------

